# Happy Birthday Palladium



## kurtak (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ralph 8) 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Aug 21, 2017)

Many Happy Returns Ralph.

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ralph!

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy birthday Ralph.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 21, 2017)

Have a great one, Ralph!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Ralph


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy birthday Ralph.
I even got you your own eclipse. :wink: 
Hopefully you can enjoy it.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy birthday Ralph. Even the sun's celebrating today!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Ralph!


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ralph. And Happy Birthday to all of your alter ego in here incidentally they all do have the same age :mrgreen:


----------



## Shark (Aug 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Palladium (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen for the warm birthday wishes. 
Today was a great day for a semicentennial birthday and a eclipse to boot!


----------



## butcher (Aug 22, 2017)

Have a good one heck have two or three.
We are given today only once in our lives, we cannot go back and do it over, it will never come again, make the best of it.


----------

